# sentura Limited Edition



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i have the 94 limited edition...whats so special about it?

why is it a limited edition?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

"better" interior, and a tach. and...powered windows/locks? i think thats it.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

no i got no power n e thing...n the spedometer is broken


----------



## xtremegroat (Jun 2, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> "better" interior, and a tach. and...powered windows/locks? i think thats it.


it also had the ser bumpers,and fog lights, and it came with a spoiler


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

ahha thats it


----------



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> "better" interior, and a tach. and...powered windows/locks? i think thats it.


i think it is just because it is a four door and power options because i have a 94 sentra and it has gray cloth interior with little multicolored lines that is "better" and it doesn't have a tach.


----------



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

xtremegroat said:


> it also had the ser bumpers,and fog lights, and it came with a spoiler


 a lot of limited editions don't have the fog lights or the spoiler as for the ser bumper some do


----------



## Sentra 93 XE (May 24, 2004)

I got a LE, and it doesnt have a tach or fogs...I wish it had fogs though,


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

the only factor that makes a sentra a Limited edition is that they produced a bunch of them at the end of 1994 so if you have a LE, that means your car was produced the latter part of 1994 which makes is a 1994.5


----------



## xtremegroat (Jun 2, 2004)

every limited i've seen has been 2 door and they look just like the ser
they also had a little tag on the side of the car that said limited edition in gold

o well what ever is so special about them you should pull the engine and drop a sr20 in it :thumbup:


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

mine is just 2 door with tach...wish i had the cash to drop a sr20 in...

got n old dohc 1.6..wana lend me some cash?


----------



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

my le is a 1994 four door


----------



## Sentra 93 XE (May 24, 2004)

hotboy said:


> the only factor that makes a sentra a Limited edition is that they produced a bunch of them at the end of 1994 so if you have a LE, that means your car was produced the latter part of 1994 which makes is a 1994.5



The lady that sold me mine, said it was a 1993.


----------



## bigrichbx (Jun 30, 2004)

i have a 1994 limited edition, no tach-which sucks. runs great, i love it, just one thing, i know many people here have asked this, but!!! i cant find an answer for the 1994 sentra. if i have a cluster from a 94 with a tach, is it a direct plug in to the original tach? or do i have to cut cables and stuff. sorry to ask this, i know people have asked a million times. but i keep finding answers for b14s or b12 or 11s


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

> The lady that sold me mine, said it was a 1993.


There's a sticker inside your door that should indicate when the car was made.


----------



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

bigrichbx said:


> i have a 1994 limited edition, no tach-which sucks. runs great, i love it, just one thing, i know many people here have asked this, but!!! i cant find an answer for the 1994 sentra. if i have a cluster from a 94 with a tach, is it a direct plug in to the original tach? or do i have to cut cables and stuff. sorry to ask this, i know people have asked a million times. but i keep finding answers for b14s or b12 or 11s



If you find an se-r gauge cluster with tach it is direct plug and play


----------



## bigrichbx (Jun 30, 2004)

skyliner46 said:


> If you find an se-r gauge cluster with tach it is direct plug and play


thanks a lot!


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

skyliner46 said:


> If you find an se-r gauge cluster with tach it is direct plug and play


You positive? I know it isn't with 91 and 92..dunno bout LE tho.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

skyliner46 said:


> If you find an se-r gauge cluster with tach it is direct plug and play


No it's not. You have to rewire numerous wires in the harnesses to make it work, as well as tap into the tach wire from the ECU. I did a write up about it in the February 2003 issue of NPM. In fact, any tach cluster from an SE, GXE or SE-R is the same cluster, and they all wire in the same way, the only difference being the redline indicator on the tachs and the MPH markers on the speedos, with the SE-R obviously being higher numbers on both. All of them need to have the harnesses in the car rewired to work in a car that didn't come with a tach. If you can cut the harnesses from the car the cluster came out of you can really make short work of the wire swapping process as long as you can read the printed circuit on the back of the clusters, to keep the right wire going into the right spot. You'll still have an extra ground wire, or need to add one (depends on a decision you make, see the write-up), and add the tach wire. 

As far as the LE badge goes, if your car is an XE LE then that means it was part of the 93.5 production run and the LE doesn't mean you have anything special. It had Limited Edition painted on the doors. Mine had A/C and cruise as the only options ordered. The only true LE's were made in the 94.5 production run. The only B13 that ever had power locks, or power windows were the LE and GXE which only came in 4-door configurations. Both came standard with A/C, power steering, cruise, rear defrost, center console, power windows and locks. Driver's airbag became standard in 93-94 for the GXE, and all years of the GXE also had power antenna, tach, rear spoiler and alloy wheels. Fogs were never an option, however it was the only GA powered B13 that had ABS as an option, which featured 4 wheels disc brakes, the rears being the same AD7HA rear brakes found on the SE-R and NX models. The only options for the GXE were sunroof, ABS and automatic tranny. Apparently the LE was never offered a sunroof or spoiler as options. The GXE is probably the nicest 4 door B13 ever built. If a person was ever going to do an SR swap into a 4 door B13, the GXE would be the one to do it in. I've seen less than 3 of them around, so I think they're pretty rare. Now the SE, which was only available in 2-door, had the SE-R bumper (93-94), tach, center console, power steering, rear spoiler, rear defrost, and leather wrapped steering wheel as standard issue. Like it's LE brethren, a sunroof was never an option. Only cruise, airbag, A/C, automatic and cassette stereo were options.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks tool, that's some good info


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I never knew the bumper was different on the SE. Thanks for the info. Tha thelps sort a lot of info out. If there is a sticky or Best of Board I would love to see this on it.


----------



## bigrichbx (Jun 30, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> No it's not. You have to rewire numerous wires in the harnesses to make it work, as well as tap into the tach wire from the ECU. I did a write up about it in the February 2003 issue of NPM. In fact, any tach cluster from an SE, GXE or SE-R is the same cluster, and they all wire in the same way, the only difference being the redline indicator on the tachs and the MPH markers on the speedos, with the SE-R obviously being higher numbers on both. All of them need to have the harnesses in the car rewired to work in a car that didn't come with a tach. If you can cut the harnesses from the car the cluster came out of you can really make short work of the wire swapping process as long as you can read the printed circuit on the back of the clusters, to keep the right wire going into the right spot. You'll still have an extra ground wire, or need to add one (depends on a decision you make, see the write-up), and add the tach wire.
> 
> As far as the LE badge goes, if your car is an XE LE then that means it was part of the 93.5 production run and the LE doesn't mean you have anything special. It had Limited Edition painted on the doors. Mine had A/C and cruise as the only options ordered. The only true LE's were made in the 94.5 production run. The only B13 that ever had power locks, or power windows were the LE and GXE which only came in 4-door configurations. Both came standard with A/C, power steering, cruise, rear defrost, center console, power windows and locks. Driver's airbag became standard in 93-94 for the GXE, and all years of the GXE also had power antenna, tach, rear spoiler and alloy wheels. Fogs were never an option, however it was the only GA powered B13 that had ABS as an option, which featured 4 wheels disc brakes, the rears being the same AD7HA rear brakes found on the SE-R and NX models. The only options for the GXE were sunroof, ABS and automatic tranny. Apparently the LE was never offered a sunroof or spoiler as options. The GXE is probably the nicest 4 door B13 ever built. If a person was ever going to do an SR swap into a 4 door B13, the GXE would be the one to do it in. I've seen less than 3 of them around, so I think they're pretty rare. Now the SE, which was only available in 2-door, had the SE-R bumper (93-94), tach, center console, power steering, rear spoiler, rear defrost, and leather wrapped steering wheel as standard issue. Like it's LE brethren, a sunroof was never an option. Only cruise, airbag, A/C, automatic and cassette stereo were options.



thanks a lot, i really appreciate it


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

hey thanks man


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You also want to make sure you use a cluster from a 93 and newer car as the 91-92 have a cable speedo and the later ones are electronic.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I forgot to mention, the SE, like the E model, didn't have side moldings. XE, LE, GXE and SE-R all had side moldings, and LE on up they were painted. XE on up all had swaybars as well. Some of my info might be incomplete or incorrent, I've always compared models at www.edmunds.com to get that info.


----------



## Sentra 93 XE (May 24, 2004)

my LE was made in june of 03.


----------



## MsifitOfMusic (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a 1994 Sentra LE that has a tach and spoiler but no fogs


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It is important to note that the Sentra Limited Edition has Limited Edition spelled out on an emblem on the trunk lid as opposed to being a GLE which is the luxury edition Sentra.The "LE" is basically the way Nissan used up left over stocks of the premium parts from the sporty models at the end of a particular chassis' run. They did the same at the end of the B14's run in 99 too.


----------

